# [Eclipse] Gleichzeitiges Ein- und Auskommentieren



## Verjigorm (17. Aug 2009)

Hallo,

Eclipse hat ja die tolle Funktion mit Strg+7 (Toggle Comment),
dass markierter Text Ein- bzw. Auskommentiert wird.
Das funktioniert allerdings nur für alle gleich, also ENTWEDER wird alles ein- oder alles auskommentiert.

Ich wollte nun aber quasi ein "togglen" haben.
Sprich:
Normaler markierter Text wird auskommentiert UND auskommentierter Text wird wieder normal.

Geht das irgendwie?
Habe dazu leider noch nix bei Google gefunden 

mfg Verjigorm


----------



## Vayu (18. Aug 2009)

geht nicht bis jetzt. aber sowas wäre doch flott selber geschrieben


----------



## Verjigorm (18. Aug 2009)

Hab nichtmal ansatzweise nen Plan, wie man in Eclipse irgendwas einbindet =)


----------



## Wortraum (21. Aug 2009)

Deswegen wohl das Wörtchen _wäre_. 

Die Annahme, die Kommentare würden zeilenweise beachtet, hatte ich auch schon, aber es war dann eben leider anders. Viel mehr stört mich, daß die Reiter des Editors nur einzeilig sind.


----------

